# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Building Supervising - Perth

## Odio

Hi, 
New member here, so heres the situation Im in 
Built several places in UK before emigrating, did an owner builder extension here in rural WA, now find myself having to move to Perth for kids/work/wife, etc... within the 6 year limit of owner builder. 
Is anyone able to point me to any builders in Perth (east Perth will be the area) that would supervise a project but allow me to do the work / organise contractors?  In the UK the shire would inspect throughout the build and sign off on the quality, effectively Im wondering if a builder in Perth would do that, inspector and ensure the work is good and sign of on their ticket / insurance?   
Happy to get DMs as recommendations if not publicly posting 
Mark

----------


## toooldforthis

I can suggest Simon Project Management — Hills Building Consultants
Not sure if East Perth is his preferred domain but if not he might be able to recommend someone.

----------


## Odio

> I can suggest Simon Project Management  Hills Building Consultants
> Not sure if East Perth is his preferred domain but if not he might be able to recommend someone.

  thanks will make contact

----------

